# Mag Rite. Anyone hung this?



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I just looked at a school, there they need this hung in a horizontal sheet down the length of the wall. Its wallcovering that is both magnetic, and dry erase, hung like vinyl. It has its own paste. Im gonna go the the contractors office and take a look at the actual product later.

There is a 4' horizontal section on the wall. Most walls are around 35' long. I dont have a paste machine, and I believe it has a nonwoven back, so pasting the wall section, and having a helper or two, rolling it horizontally down the wall and smoothing as we go, is the ticket. Im gonna go the the contractors office and take a look at the actual product later.

There are 51 walls that need this, and they need to be done by next friday. They have a company that usually does it, but they are booked, cuz there is a two month window for schools in the summer, so its slammed.

Anyone ever done something like this, and might have some tips?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Woodco said:


> I just looked at a school, there they need this hung in a horizontal sheet down the length of the wall. Its wallcovering that is both magnetic, and dry erase, hung like vinyl. It has its own paste. Im gonna go the the contractors office and take a look at the actual product later.
> 
> There is a 4' horizontal section on the wall. Most walls are around 35' long. I dont have a paste machine, and I believe it has a nonwoven back, so pasting the wall section, and having a helper or two, rolling it horizontally down the wall and smoothing as we go, is the ticket. Im gonna go the the contractors office and take a look at the actual product later.
> 
> ...


I've hung the dry erase but it wasn't magnetic. Never anything that long, sounds like it would weigh a ton. 51 by next Friday is a lot. That type of material will telegraph wall imperfections like crazy, I would do one and get approval before I went too far. If you can pull it off you can make a fortune.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, The walls are being prepped and primed before I get there, so Im only responsible for the install. I gave a square foot price to the GC, and he accepted. Its actually his idea for me to come out and hang one wall as a test. I figure, me and a helper (im gonna try to get two helpers though) can hang at least 6 walls a day. I told the GC, I didnt think I could do it all, but I would do as much as I can, and his other company can finish it off when they get done with another school. So, I cant really lose. Im not contracting all of them, so if I ended up falling behind and eating my ass, I can get out. I bid it at $12 a linear yard. I figure even if I only do 4 walls a day, I'll be doing okay moneywise, and its just the one strip, not full walls, so I think I can do 6-8 in a day, when I get the hang of it.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I don't think you can do that many in a day but who knows. Be careful not to scratch the material.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Well, The walls are being prepped and primed before I get there, so Im only responsible for the install. I gave a square foot price to the GC, and he accepted. Its actually his idea for me to come out and hang one wall as a test. I figure, me and a helper (im gonna try to get two helpers though) can hang at least 6 walls a day. I told the GC, I didnt think I could do it all, but I would do as much as I can, and his other company can finish it off when they get done with another school. So, I cant really lose. Im not contracting all of them, so if I ended up falling behind and eating my ass, I can get out. I bid it at $12 a linear yard. I figure even if I only do 4 walls a day, I'll be doing okay moneywise, and its just the one strip, not full walls, so I think I can do 6-8 in a day, when I get the hang of it.


What if you don't get the hang of it? Is the GC going to pay you extra if it turns out bad? Think about it!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

If that happens, I walk away. Like I said, Im not contracting the whole thing, and the GC knows this., and thats why we're doing the test wall.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Gwarel said:


> I don't think you can do that many in a day but who knows. Be careful not to scratch the material.


How much do you think you and one other guy could do in a day?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I would think a couple of hours per panel on average to complete, once you get the hang of it. It might take half a day to figure the first one out.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Half a day to hang one strip?? No way. How would you even keep the paste wet?

What Im doing is similar to this video. Its easier in that there are grooves on the wall I just have to hang between. Harder in that my strips are much longer and will weigh a crapload.

Skip to 1:00:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I don't know what you mean by grooves, but my installation included backrolling the material to let it relax, laying out the surface and marking the level top line, which is the line you need to follow. For me that line was high enough that I could not reach it from the floor, so I needed a mini scaffold. Most of the ones I did were much shorter than 35'. You have to get your paste heavy and even, most of the time it takes a coat of paste and then a back roll coat. Then you have to deal with bubbles, and it scratches easily, so you need cloth stretched across your smoother. I said the first one might take half a day because it takes a while to figure out how to get your process down. All I have to go on is the material I have handled, yours may be an easier install.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

The walls I am applying this to, have two horizontal grooves in the wall, with exactly four feet between them, which is where the material goes. I think one is 2' up and the other is 6'. I didnt ask, but Im assuming they will install a frame afterwards. So, the layout is already done, and its all reachable.

Im going to set up two stepladders, and hang the roll on a pole between them, about three feet up. Have my table set up with a 3X8' plywood with brand new canvas dropcloth on it. I'll pull out 8 feet at a time, and backroll it up, and cut. Was planning on using an 18" roller with a 3/8" nap to apply the paste. What do you mean, by backroll coat? roll one, let it dry, and roll a wet one when installing?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I should be doing the test wall today, so I'll figure out if I lowballed myself, or if it will take longer than I think.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Woodco said:


> What do you mean, by backroll coat? roll one, let it dry, and roll a wet one when installing?


Not letting it dry but it will sometimes dry out a bit on it's own when working a large area, so you might have to go over it again or just backroll to open the dry film up. So you are piecing together 8' sections? Double cutting? How did it go?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

The GC never called me back yesterday, so I havent done it yet. Im not piecing anything together. Its just one long horizontal 4' strip the length of the wall. From my understanding, it fits exactly in between the grooves, so I only need to trim the ends. No double cutting anywhere, except the library has a whole wall application.


If the paste starts to dry, couldnt I just mist it a little?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Woodco said:


> I'll pull out 8 feet at a time, and backroll it up, and cut. /QUOTE]
> 
> I didn't know what you meant by this.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh, I was talking about measuring it out. 8' plywood table, pull out 8' at a time, roll, pull another 8', etc. using the plywood to measure.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, the GC must have decided not to use me, cuz he hasnt returned my calls, so I guess I wont learn how to hang Mag rite this time...


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Woodco said:


> Well, the GC must have decided not to use me, cuz he hasnt returned my calls, so I guess I wont learn how to hang Mag rite this time...


That's BS, and it's why I rarely even return the call of a GC I don't know.


----------

